# Do you have an innie or outtie?



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I overheard this question while at an establishment that sells adult beverages. It was a young man asking a young woman. She told him, though I don't think it matters what she said. 

What were they talking about? 

My belly button is an innie. I doubt that's what they were talking about. Seems odd for two adults that weren't drunk... yet. That came later, along with Uber.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Must be something other than belly buttons, or I'd have had at least one comment.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Must be something other than belly buttons, or I'd have had at least one comment.


Oh, and that's what I thought they were talking about. Don't you find that rude and disgusting, particularly in public? WTF? The ladies I knew growing up would never have talked about that like it was light or dark toast preference. 

One was on my left about two stools away. The other was around the corner of the bar about five stools away. They were not whispering. I was trying to watch a football game on the television. If I can figure it out, maybe you should think twice?


----------

